# Wilderness Sys Tarpon 12



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been doing some research and I'm weighing the Tarpon 12 vs 14. The 12 has the full fishing pkg (minus electronics). They want $910. I can get the 14 w/o the fishing pkg (only rod holders) for $784. Is it worth it to size down and pay more for the fishing pkg. Does 2ft really make a difference when fishing mainly inlets, estuaries and the ocassional trip on the Ches. Bay on calm days? First yak, so cut me some slack with obvious answers. 

Thanks All!


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Skunk, I've been fishing a malibu 2 till I get the prowler 15 and I would really like the extra length for when it gets a little nasty out. The extra length wouldn't hurt, IMO!!!!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I'd go ahead and get the 14'. The "fishing" package is usually just a couple of flush mount rod holders (8$ each and about 15min to install) and maybe a scotty about 25$ and even less time to install.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have the 12 and love it, i wouldnt want the 14 because of manerverability but thats just me, all the fishing pkg is, is a anchor trolley, two flush mounts, a scotty, and i think now a tackle box


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Something you might want to consider*

I bought a 120 recently, didn't know why it was such a good price until I heard the story of how the previous owner almost drown while cobe fishing off Hampton in it. Seems the center hatch is below water, when someone approaching 200 lb or better sets in it. 

Can't say I much agree with the 350 lb weight limit if it is prone to sink..........


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> I bought a 120 recently, didn't know why it was such a good price until I heard the story of how the previous owner almost drown while cobe fishing off Hampton in it. Seems the center hatch is below water, when someone approaching 200 lb or better sets in it.
> 
> Can't say I much agree with the 350 lb weight limit if it is prone to sink..........


Ok, that does it. 14 it is. I'll pimp it out as need be.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I weigh right around 2 bucks and have no problems with my 120 as far as weight capacity. I go without scupper plugs in the ocean and not even all that much water comes through the scuppers. Inshore, i plug them and i can stay completely dry most days if i want to.

Anyhow, i personally think you'd be gettin ripped to pay 910 for that 120 angler, just get the 140 and do it up how you want it.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a lot of bucks. Have you considered the Hobie Outback? It is the ultimate fishing kayak.

If you must paddle, I heard Liquid Logic is also a very nice yak.

If you haven't you must read this site on kayak selection.

www.kayakfishingstuff.com

www.texaskayakfishermen.com


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

for $900 you should look at the phoenix 140. much lighter and faster than the tarpons.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Advantages*

Other thing I'm coming against is the shipping costs and time to get it shipped. (3 weeks to a month) I want my yak, NOW, NOW, NOW!!!!  My local shop has it for (Tarpon 140) $850 (w/ rudder, but no angler pkg). I figure I could add accessories as I please, and when more funds become available. I could get the same model for $784 w/o rudder. I figured I want to go in the open water (Chesapeake Bay) now and again and thought a rudder would come in handy with wind and wave. But then again, never been there, so don't know.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have the 140 and love mine and yea I am the vice president of "Fat guy in Yak Club" if that helps.

What ever ya get let me know and I will be glad to help ya rig all the goodies and they are fairly easy to rig and mount so don't worry about paying for them to mount all the extras. I would maybe have them mount the 2 flush mount rod holders behind the seat and seal them but the rest is an easy do.

PS. I also have the rudder and it makes it so much usier friendly not only while paddling but even when anchored for keeping the boat straight in current.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

With those prices keep walking! The WS Tarpons are good proven boats, but you may want to check out the LL MR line. Very good craft for the price and avail local in the 757.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*More fuel to fire*

Ok, I don't want to start a whole new thread on this, but....
I was looking at the Phoenix 140. They want $789 for the basic model, no fishing accessories. It wieghs in at 53 lbs. and claims to be faster, stronger, blah, blah, bionic kayak, so they say. Looks like the same layout as the Tarpon 140. Anyone heard good, bad, ugly things about this model. 

Thanks for all your input. I'm spend well earn $$$ here so every bit of info helps.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Well since you're still shopping.....................*

Call down to Kitty Hawk Kites and ask for the price on a Hobie Quest.....These come with paddle and seat and the newer model has a hinged center hatch and the front hatch came with a hinged foward hatch....I've experianced some inverted kayak fishing out at Sandbridge and when I got to the beach I was surprised to find how little water was in it.

I did learn alot that day:

1) Always wear a life vest
2) Paddling out is much easier than paddling in. No surfing, I found when a wave approaches put the brakes on and let it pass then return to paddling in. 
3) I was happy with my yak.......the other one I purchased was for a much lighter family member that will need to grow in to it.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i have the 07 phoenix 140 it has a bigger tankwell than previous ones. it is well made and get lots of attention.my ex yak was a t120 and it is much heavier and slower. i am a 100% satisfied with my purchased. Get it especially if its below $800. You will not regret it.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Older model*



e-mag said:


> i have the 07 phoenix 140 it has a bigger tankwell than previous ones. it is well made and get lots of attention.my ex yak was a t120 and it is much heavier and slower. i am a 100% satisfied with my purchased. Get it especially if its below $800. You will not regret it.


It's the '05 model (Phoenix 140) that's $789. The '06 is $950. No '07 in stock at that shop. I don't want to order one, 'cause shipping averages $70 -100.


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

I love my t-140, and that price is not bad at all- I can't remember what mine was a few years ago, but it was more than that.

Pimpin' your yak is half of the fun.

the main difference between the 12 and the 14 is how well the boat tracks/handles waves/how fast it paddles/maneuvers. the 12 will turn better, but the 14 will beat it in the open water anyday, and also tracks much better.

If youll be in the bay/Rudee/Lynnhaven, the 14 would be great-- when you get into much smaller areas like small rivers (i.e upper james), the 12 might be better.

I've never once wished i had a smaller boat.

Jay


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

I just saw on craigs list a tarpon 14 for sale reads as follows(Beaufort):
2006 blue sit-on-top 14' Wilderness Tarpon 140. Price includes paddle and cart. Excellent condition, always stored inside

If I already didn't have a manta ray it would be sold


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry forgot the link 
http://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/370984964.html


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Skunk,

Check out Appomatox River Company. There is one in Tidewater. Wilderness 14 for $775 with Rudder. Also other great sales. 

Note: I was at their store in Midlothian, Va when I was checking out their Hobie Outback. They offered me $250 off on the spot, so I purchased.

In other words, the price is negotiable.

http://www.paddleva.com/special-sale.pdf


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

seeknfin said:


> I bought a 120 recently, didn't know why it was such a good price until I heard the story of how the previous owner almost drown while cobe fishing off Hampton in it. Seems the center hatch is below water, when someone approaching 200 lb or better sets in it.
> 
> Can't say I much agree with the 350 lb weight limit if it is prone to sink..........



That boat was just priced to MOVE it so I could get into something more suitable for me (paddling through the surf) My little "issue" out of Back river was more out of user ignorance than anything else :redface: Scupper plugs, a pump and a little awareness would have gone a long way that day. That center hatch does suck...

I would have held onto it until I could pick up a Prowler 15 if I wanted to continue fishing out of it.

/Scott


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tight Wad*

Damn Skunk, get off that money and buy a damn yak so I got someone to fish with :fishing: . Just get the Tarpon 140 and trick it out


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hey!*



TugCapn said:


> Damn Skunk, get off that money and buy a damn yak so I got someone to fish with :fishing: . Just get the Tarpon 140 and trick it out


You would't just pick the 1st skeez at the bar and marry her, would you!!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> You would't just pick the 1st skeez at the bar and marry her, would you!!


Yep, That was my 1st wife. :beer:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Definitelky check out Appomatox... www.paddleva.com tell them your willing to pick it up there on the phone and they might cut you a deal. I got my Prowler 13 for $600


----------



## ccrawford86 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hobie quest at Kitty Hawk Water Sports*

I recently bought a Hobie quest and am extremely pleased with it. I got it to 850 and it came with a seat, paddle......and sometimes they run specials where they through in other items for free. I came away with a set of the rolleex wheels for mine. The deciding factor for me was the front hatch. Instead of a rubber pringles can lid like on the tarpon 12 series and other yaks, the quest has a hard, hinged front cover hatch. The access hatch in front of the seating area is also a 8" hard, hinged hatch. The tarpon 12, and other yaks, that I have seen have a smaller rubber pringles can lid. I do not have much faith in that style...... get a yak and have some fun!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

ccrawford86,you have anything negative on the phoenix line?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry, Scott, for letting the yak out of the bag! Had to tell that story one more time when I heard the origin of that boat. The way you cast - you don't need a 'yak. 

Look, a 12 foot Tarpon for a big guy is an accident waiting to happen in open water. Tarpons are great on the backwaters with a lot of primary stability, they are a solid fishing platform. But, in the open ocean, you need a boat built to take a wave. Ocean Kayaks - the name says it all! 

Ric


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> Sorry, Scott, for letting the yak out of the bag! Had to tell that story one more time when I heard the origin of that boat. The way you cast - you don't need a 'yak.
> 
> Look, a 12 foot Tarpon for a big guy is an accident waiting to happen in open water. Tarpons are great on the backwaters with a lot of primary stability, they are a solid fishing platform. But, in the open ocean, you need a boat built to take a wave. Ocean Kayaks - the name says it all!
> 
> Ric


Hey, tell the story as often as you wish... It's a lesson worth learning. I just wanted to make it clear that I wasn't trying to be deceptive in any way when I sold the boat.

I actually found it quite stable in terms of fishability. It handles my 220 lbs with no issues or concerns - until filled with water of course. I agree with you on the open water aspect. One is better off with as much boat as "fiscally" possible if big water trips are in the plan.

/Sott


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Big Man*



ScottWood said:


> Hey, tell the story as often as you wish... It's a lesson worth learning. I just wanted to make it clear that I wasn't trying to be deceptive in any way when I sold the boat.
> 
> I actually found it quite stable in terms of fishability. It handles my 220 lbs with no issues or concerns - until filled with water of course. I agree with you on the open water aspect. One is better off with as much boat as "fiscally" possible if big water trips are in the plan.
> 
> /Sott



Hey Guys...My .02 worth,

I have a Heritage Redfish 14 and I weigh in @ 275. The stability of the yak is excellent for "ME", I strongly suggest when buying a yak that you buy a yak that "YOU" feel stable in. I have no doubt that my yak will handle whatever I feel comfortable putting in through, remember your experience on the water is a huge factor when confronted with serious sea conditions.:--| 

This may sound crazy but take your yak down to the beach one day and get out in the surf. Paddle around in the breakers taking some over your bow, and let a few catch you from behind, this is a great way to see how your yak responds in heavy water and if you flip you will have the chance to work on righting & dewatering. You WILL gain experience & it can build confidence also....SAFETY FIRST .... your gear can be replaced ...PEACE OUT


----------

